# Leuc Eggs....Yay!!!!....Now what?



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looked inside the coco hut today and found about 7 eggs. From what I am reading I should let them sit for 24 hours(to ensure fertilization) then move the dish to a rubbermade container with a moist towel. That's all I have read at this point. After the eggs have been moved, then what? Is there a step by step guide somewhere? Trying not to screw up. Love this hobby. Thanks all!!!!!

Gary
D. Leucomelas 0.1.1
D. Leucomelas 'Chocolate' 1.0.0
Hyla Cinerea 1.0.0
Phyllomedusa Tomopterna 0.0.2


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hold on tight! That's what!!!

In all seriousness, you have it right. Take out the petri dish after a day and a half or so, place them into a Rubbermaid with a moist towel, and watch the magic happen over the course of a couple weeks. 

The parents, if kept under ideal breeding conditions, are likely to lay multiple clutches of eggs over the next few weeks. Then it would be a good idea to cycle out that female.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your first eggs! You can now change your 0.1.1 to a 1.1! Rearing tadpoles and watching them metamorphose is one of the best parts of the hobby.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I like to keep the eggs partially submerged in blackwater/water solution to deter fungal attack. Moving air once a day helps too--I just open the door and fan it a few times for smaller vivs---for my larger one I have a fan running on it most of the time.


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

If they are the first eggs your leucs have laid, I wouldn't expect them to fully develop, so don't be disappointed or feel like it's your fault if they all go bad. 

The first steps you're taking are spot on, just put enough water in so maybe 1/2 of the egg is underwater and you're done for awhile. Just make sure you keep that rubber container closed to keep the humidity up. If they are developing you will notice it in roughly 4 days from them being laid. Once they hatch their tails will become straight so you'll know they are out. Then you just transfer them to separate tadpole cups to further grow (a turkey baster works good for this.) Just make sure to keep them separated. Once their front legs start to show you should them move it to a morph tank, or something more simple like taking the same cup they've been in, empty out some of the water and leave the cup tilted on its side so once the froglet is ready to come out it can walk up the cup and out of the water on its own. Once they make it that far you can move them to a grow out tank.

That's the quick basic run through. But if you haven't seen these threads, you should check them out, very good info.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

you can also just leave the eggs in the tank with the parents until they are ready to hatch. This is what I prefer, The parents take better care of the eggs then I do anyways and if you are lucky you can watch the male water the eggs or even transport if you provide waterdishes and leave them in longer.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice screen name. I wonder how many members have ever heard that song play on the radio?

Are you in Rockland county or Rockland township. 
I'm asking becaseu of your in Rockland County I live in Haverstraw. If your intersted I can show you my set-up for eggs, morpghing and froglets.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations. I hope mine lay for me this spring summer. Good luck raising them to froglets!


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

PantMan said:


> Nice screen name. I wonder how many members have ever heard that song play on the radio?...


myfreenetradio.com plays it all the time on their 70s channel.



Back to the post...I found I had MUCH greater success getting the eggs to hatch by keeping the humidity close to 100%. I have a 10g with a few inches of water in it with a heater and several shelves above the water that I set the petri dishes on. Water drips off the top of the tank and keeps enough water in the petri dishes to cover the eggs about half way...or perhaps with the humidity so high no water evaporates.

A plastic spoon also works well for removing the tad once it's hatched. Just tilt the petri dish so he slides down with the water and slip the spoon under him and lift him out.

Not to hijack but how many of you use methyl blue with your eggs?


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im new to this but let me share about the turkey baster...I had a tad slip out from the baster tube and fall back in the dish, so then i withdrew more water...the same tad got sucked all the way back to the prime ball thing. i still use the turkey baster (even more carefully now), but just to give you a heads up on something to avoid.

oh i eventually got him out and somehow he's fine.

I prefer to fill up the dish with water, then dip the dish, slowly, into the tad tea and let the tad swim/slide out of the dish...i then use a paper towel to absorb the excess water in the dish with the remaining eggs.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds great when you get ready to sell or trade let me know i'm looking for more leucs and interested in the choco leucs also.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Great info on this thread. I have my first leuc eggs as well and not sure when to pull them so this helped. 

Question, you said you had both choco and standard. Are the parents one choco and one standard? I would love to know what kind of babies you get from that combo?

My male is a chocolate and my female is a standard black leuc and I'm so curious to know what kind of babies I will get from them.

Thanks!


----------

